# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Tipp: Wie mache ich einen screenshot?

## carnil

Da diese Frage sehr oft gestellt wird, habe ich mich mal umgeschaut ob eventuell in diesem Forum schon ein Howto dazu gemacht wurde. Ausserdem ist hier sicher nicht für Profis drin, eher so als Hilfe für Anfänger wie mich.

*1 Screenshot von einer Terminalemulation/Konsole heraus:*
Zunächst eine der für mich elegantesten Methoden: Man öffne eine Terminalemulation/konsole/Eterm/Aterm ...
Um nun einen screenshot zu machen gebe man folgendes ein:


```
import -window root -pause 5 -quality 80 /pfad/zum/speicherort/dateiname
```

Erklärung zu den Parametern (mehr Infos sind in der man-page von import zu finden):
Optionen:
-window root: Macht ein screenshot vom gesamten Bildschirm ohne dass man mit der Maus einen bereich auswählen muss. Dies ist im übrigen ein Speziallfall, allgemein ist die Option als '-window <id>' gedacht, näherers dazu aber in der manpage von ImageMagick(1).

-pause x: Wartet genau x Sekunden, bis das Bildschirmfoto gemacht wird.

-quality x: Falls die Datei in jpeg, miff oder png Format abgespeichert werden soll, kann man hier die Kompressionsrate angeben, im Beispiel also 80%


*2 Unter KDE:*
*2.1 Mit ksnapshot*
Bei KDE gibt es ein Bildschirmfotoprogramm welches *ksnapshot* heisst. Die Auswahlflächen sind dort eindeutig erklärt:
Neues BildschirmfotoBildschirmfoto druckenBildschirmfoto speichern
Bei den Optionen kann man auch wieder einstellen ob man eine Verzögerung will oder nicht, und ob nur dasjenige Fenster aufgenommen werden soll, welches die Maus enthält.

*2.2 Mit KHotKeys* (Beitrag von Die Borg)
Idee: Wir wollen den Befehl (Befehl import, siehe oben)


```
import -window root "$(date +%d.%m.%y' - '%H:%M:%S).jpg"
```

unter KDE auf eine Taste legen. Dafür geht man wie folgt vor:
KDE Kontrollzentrum -> Regional & Accessibility -> KHotKeysNew Action -> Action Name eingeben -> Action Type "Keyboard Shortcut" auswählen und evtl. einen Kommentar eintragenAuf Tab "Keyboard Shortcuts" wechseln -> Die Taste anklicken -> gewünschte Taste drücken (zb. "Druck")Auf Tab "Command" wechseln -> Den oben angegebenen Befehl in das Eingabefeld kopieren -> Auf "Apply" bzw. "Übernehmen" klicken


*3 Gimp:*
gimp starten:
Datei -> Holen -> Screen Shot ...
Auch hier wieder die verschiedenen Optionen
Einstellung der Verzögerung und
- Nur ein Fenster aufnehmen
oder
- Den gesamten Screen


*4 screenshot des framebuffers:*
Hierzu der Link: http://hem.bredband.net/gmogmo/fbgrab/ 
Das screenshot wird im png-Format abgespeichert. Um ein simples screenshot der konsole zu machen, in der man sich gerade befindet gibt man folgendes ein:


```
fbgrab -s 5 /pfad/zum/screenshot.png
```

Die mögliche Option -s, weist hier an, 5 Sekunden zu warten, bevor das screenshot erstellt wird.
Weitere Optionen stehen (wie üblich) in der Manpage zu fbgrab.


*5 Weitere Links zu Beiträgen hier im Forum:*
Wie mache einen Screenshot unter SuSE Linux 8.2 Screenshot mit aufgeklapptem Menü?: Oder: wie erstelle ich ein screenshot zeitverzögert.screenshotsScreenshots vom transparenten XServer machenWelches screenshot programm??How to create a Screenshot? (inkl. Hinweise, über screenshots mit der Drucktaste)Einen Screenshot machen: Tipp bezüglich Kde-HotKey's.

MfG carnil

p.s.: @gfc, kane32: Man könnte das doch eventuell hier ergänzen? -> erledigt (Danke)

p.s.2: Für Ergänzungen bin ich natürlich jederzeit offen, würde diese natürlich auch hier oben einfügen, falls erwünscht, damit alles zusammen wäre .... -> PN

16.05.2004: erste Version
21.05.2004: Abschnitt über fbgrab hinzugefügt
26.05.2004: Neuer Link "How to create a screenshots"
29.05.2004: Formatiert um es besser lesbar zu machen.
18.08.2004: Hinzugefügt, des einen Link (Autor: "Die Borg") und Beitrag mit diesem Tipp ergänzt.
20.08.2004: fbgrab erweitert.

*Todo:* 
* scrot als screenshot Programm noch auflisten und link
* xwd fehlt auch noch

----------

